# Has anyone had good luck with Venom winches recently?



## Maxwell (Sep 5, 2011)

I am looking for a winch for my wife's new 420. I read many threads of people knocking the Venom winch line. I bought a Venom winch for my 08 RZR in 08 and never had a problem with it. It has pulled me out of things I thought I never would get out of. I am wondering if here product line has been lacking causing all of the negative feedback.

The price is right and the quality has been there for me in the past. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## brute1975 (Jun 11, 2011)

I've got a 4k venom on my brute and absolutely love it... It just started messing up, but I need to take it apart and clean it out... I am sure there's mud packed in the freespool knob not letting it re-engage... No biggy... Other than that, I have used this winch, while deadman to a tree, and helped a Z71 get out of a hole... It's a hoss of a winch, especially for the price...


----------

